# Where to buy water-bed filler for DIY Python?



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there,

I bought a used python a few months ago from someone on the forum, but couldn't hook it up to the sink because the sink needed an adapter. Now that there's an adapter on the sink, I tried the python and it looks like the threads where the python had been screwed on to the sink are all stripped off by the person who sold it to me 

Moral of the story: ALWAYS test equipment before you buy!

Anyways, I've heard that the sink attachment is the same thing you get in water-bed filler kits. Does anyone know where I might find one (preferably just the sink attachment, not the whole kit)?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not sure but u can get that part of the attachment pretty cheap on its own i saw it at PJs pets in richmond
try phoning them and asking how much it is if your worried about it being too much

good luck


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to give them a call.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine off ebay a year or two ago.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

JL Aquatic., Mr. Pet. May $5-$6. I will take a quick look in my stash. If I see one, I will PM you and it's your FF.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

whatever happened to the DIY home depot sink attachment? lost when the site crashed? i want to replace my blue tap attachment w/ something more sturdy that doesnt strip its threads. any make one out of plumbing parts from home despot?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Another member told me to it's called fill and drain valve for water bed.....buy however long a hose you will need to accomdate ur need but in ur case you have the hose and the fitting for the tap at home depot is relatively cheap as well....please post back cuz i'm on the same boat....


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wound up going to King Eds and picking up the part (made by Marina). It cost thirteen bucks but at that point I was too tired of running back and forth with 4 gallon buckets to care.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

who ever still sells water eds would have the peace i know what you mean works alot faster but also i have seen people put water pumps on ends of there hoses to suck water out then just screwing the hose onto there tap


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a small pond mag-drive pump.
I put a bucket in the kichen sink and hook up the
hose from my "Python" to the pump and start running water into the bucket at the correct temperature.

I use the same pump for removing wanter from tanks when I don't want to mess with buckets and siphon.
or use a gravel cleaning siphon into a bucket and pump the waste water away.

I use the same pump to transfer water from a 7 gallon bucket into the stacked tanks where I don't have room to dump from the bucket.

I'm able to have the pump pumping into the tank from the full bucket when I start and just keep hauling 3 gallon buckets of water to top it up from the bathtub on the occasions when I don't want to bother with the 50ft Python hose.


----------

